# China Glaze - Poolside Collection



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ive never tried China Glaze nail polish but Ive come across the "poolside" collection  at temptalia.com recently and I'm just loving them for the spring/summer.So i was wondering does anybody know anyplace that these are available now or a release date at a specific retailer?? On Temptalia.com it says they are not officially available until April but may show up online in March. So if anyone has any information please share.Ive never purchased nail polish online before so please let me know who you have had good experience purchasing from.Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is a link to temptalias swatches and a review - Ive never really gone for brights but this year im just loving the look lol  China Glaze Poolside Collection: Review, Photos, Swatches


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 23, 2010)

Officially the Poolside collection will launch on April 1st but like Temptalia wrote some etailers like transdesign.com or head2toebeauty.com may have them earlier.
Are you from the US? If yes you can buy them at transdesign, head2toe or 8ty8beauty.com when they launch. If you are not from the US you can buy them at transdesign or 8ty8 when they launch at these etailers. HTH


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_Officially the Poolside collection will launch on April 1st but like Temptalia wrote some etailers like transdesign.com or head2toebeauty.com may have them earlier.
Are you from the US? If yes you can buy them at transdesign, head2toe or 8ty8beauty.com when they launch. If you are not from the US you can buy them at transdesign or 8ty8 when they launch at these etailers. HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes i did see where Temptalia said etailers may have it sooner but Ive never purchase nail polish offline so i really didn't have any idea who the good etailers were.And if specific names of etailers were mentioned on Temptalias site i must have missed that.But thanks for sharing the information.I am from the US and i will have a look at the ones you mentioned.Thanks again.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gorgeous2407* 

 
_Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes i did see where Temptalia said etailers may have it sooner but Ive never purchase nail polish offline so i really didn't have any idea who the good etailers were.And if specific names of etailers were mentioned on Temptalias site i must have missed that.But thanks for sharing the information.I am from the US and i will have a look at the ones you mentioned.Thanks again._

 
You are very welcome!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 25, 2010)

I really like some colours from this collection. 

I bought my China Glaze from head2toebeauty.com. They're great. Unfortunately now the CG orders are only for U.S orders.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I really like some colours from this collection. 

I bought my China Glaze from head2toebeauty.com. They're great. Unfortunately now the CG orders are only for U.S orders._

 
You can order from transdesign.com they do international shipping!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 26, 2010)

yes transdesign are my fave to buy from!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 international shipping is reasonable priced and also quick - as long as it doesn't get stuck in customs!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 26, 2010)

I will pass this collection: I still love Up & Away and look forward to the upcoming fall collections again


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 28, 2010)

yeah I'll prob pass too. I might get the green one only. I have Color Club shades very similar to most and I prefer Color Club formula anyway


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ive visited all the sites suggestions but none of them show the China Glaze Poolside Collection.Ive done searches even on all the websites suggested and they all come up "none found".I don't get it.Perhaps I'm doing something wrong.Could somebody possibly post a direct link to the poolside collection on whichever etailer site you prefer? Please lol Thank you everyone


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been checking everyday for an etailer that is selling china glaze poolside collection. So found i have found only 1 but it was a UK site and they only shipped to UK and they didn't have all the colors.

If anyone finds a site selling pool party and flip flop fantasy please please post!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm sure transdesign will have this up soon. they said the first week of April and we're still in that at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm skipping though - not a fan of neons to be honest.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 7, 2010)

Im so excited to try these - I only own 1 China Glaze polish up to now but these colors are just perfect as they're exactly what I've been craving this year.  I actually found them on Ebay but not sure if they're still available there.


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm sure transdesign will have this up soon. they said the first week of April and we're still in that at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm skipping though - not a fan of neons to be honest._

 

Its funny you say that because i have NEVER been a fan of neon either, in any form.Meaning makeup/nail polish/clothing etc etc And i have an older sister who wears neon polish all year round and i remember thinking to myself on many occasions ,"OMG why is she wearing neon YELLOW or Neon Green polish" lol But for some reason I'm just having a neon moment and I'm being drawn to the brights.Perhaps its because i live in an area that has severe winters but this winter in particular had an extra does of everything doom & gloom lol So the brights seem to be just perking up my mood lol.But i do it in a pretty way,i think so anyway. I don't go the tacky route lol.Ill only wear polish on my hands when I'm not working so if its a day off my clothing is casual.So ill usually wear a cute pair of jeans jeans and a white tee and just have my tips of my finger nails painted with the neon.So its like a french but instead of white tips its a neon tips.Then ill give my toes a full coat of the neon color and wear casual flips.So its cute and really casual.I actually love the look on myself.So i definitely recommend everyone who has been either turned off of the neon and brights because they can sometimes seem cheap and tacky or if your afraid you cant pull the colors off ,go on and give it a try.If you wear it the right way it does look really cute.But you have to wear just a hint.Don't go full on rainbow bright lol Because then you will look silly lol Thank you everyone and if i see them before you ill come back and post a link and if you can vice versa


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 7, 2010)

I really want to get Sun Worshipper, It's neon orange and I think it would be so cute to do lime or hot pink tips with it for summer!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 8, 2010)

I meant to come over here yesterday. But they are up on Transdesign.com. Got my order in wee!


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to pass.. i have too many similar shades but they are cute for those who are buying


----------



## Gorgeous2407 (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_I meant to come over here yesterday. But they are up on Transdesign.com. Got my order in wee!_

 

Thanks so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im happy i can finally buy them lol


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzMelroseMood* 

 
_I really want to get Sun Worshipper, It's neon orange and I think it would be so cute to do lime or hot pink tips with it for summer!_

 
Ahh thats such a fun idea....with lime tips.  Actually the pink or coral shade might look really hot with lime tips too!  Fun!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm getting all of the colors!! I'm having a China Glaze giveaway on my blog and may end up having to order two of the same nail polish colors in case.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 11, 2010)

I really want Sun Worshipper, but from all the reviews, the formula is dreadful, so now I'm thinking of getting Zoya's Jancyn.  Similar color, but not as bright.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 12, 2010)

As for the neon thing, i used to hate them for awhile, too. i was all about dark vampy polish.. basically all year long. but than i tried a few and loved them.. this was awhile back but i do wear them in the summer time.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 9, 2010)

I bought three from this collection: Flip Flop Fantasy, Towel Boy Toy and Kiwi Cool-Ada. The formula may be dreadful but apply Seche Vite Fast Drying Top Coat on them and they look very pretty!


----------



## xFlossy (May 9, 2010)

I'm a fan of them on Facebook and they just put pictures up of swatches of Vintage Vixen, some of the colours are really nice!!

China Glaze Nail Lacquer | Facebook

How much does Transdesign charge for shipping?


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 10, 2010)

I bought 3 colors from this collection - Towel Boy Toy, Flip Flop Fantasy and Pool Party.  The colors are beautiful, but definately need a top coat if you don't like the flat neon finish.  Even with a  topcoat though, TBT chipped on me in less than 24 hours.


----------

